# LPT1 überprüfen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
gibts eigentlich ein Tool mit dem man den Druckeranschluß LPT1 überprüfen kann ob dieser einwandfrei arbeitet. Weil wenn ich mit meinem Laserdrucker drucken möchte bekomme ich immer angezeigt das ein Fehler aufgetretten wäre und auch wenn ich den Drucker neu installiere wird er per Plug N Play nicht erkannt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 555 (23. Februar 2006)

Nicht das ich wüßte, aber tausch doch mal das Kabel aus.
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, das hat mir fast den ganzen Sonntag gekostet.

Grüße
555


----------

